# Can lack of sex cause low testosterone



## micmet0 (Aug 8, 2011)

Can not having sex for a year and minimally for 3 years before that lower a mans testosterone level??

Thank you!!


----------



## txhunter54 (Jul 4, 2010)

no, but, you can be susceptible to developing prostatitis if you don't release regularly.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Since having sex is encouraged for those who wish to increase their testostrerone level, I am going to say yes.

This is only one link but in the strength industry it is well know that having regular sex increases your testoterone levels. That is important in developing strehgth.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/topicoftheweek98.htm

http://www.nowloss.com/ways-to-increase-testosterone-levels-naturally-without-using-steroids.htm

http://www.ehow.com/how_2297630_increase-testosterone-naturally.html


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

How to Increase Testosterone Levels Naturally

Listed at #5 :



> *Have sex*. One of the easiest and most fun way to make sure your testosterone levels are up to scratch is to have sex. Studies have even shown that just the expectation of sex can boost testosterone.


----------



## micmet0 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you all!!


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

I wouldnt be so sure about the soy products in that list..I take soy protein, drink soy 2-3 times a day and I always want sex..
I have read elsewhere that soy does nothing to your estrogen levels..
then again, I have also read other sites where it says it does..


----------



## drsparkle (Aug 7, 2011)

No is the answer. But low testosterone can cause you to have a low libido and not want to have sex. 
A visit to your family doctor (GP) may help. They can do some blood tests. 

as for 'no, but, you can be susceptible to developing prostatitis if you don't release regularly.' this is absolute rubbish. 

COI- Doctor


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Not so sure about the herbal stuff. I tend to think of a lot of those things as voo doo medicine. As for myself, my wife gladly pops me in the rear every 3 weeks with 400 mg of testosterone.


----------



## bellamaxjoy (Oct 27, 2011)

my husbands Dr said this is all rubbish to sell pharmicuticals? I really wanted my husband tested as he has been having problems. Even taking Cealis, he is not as hard as he used to be. He says Viagra doesnt help him, and turned everything blue! ( I cant even imagine!)
Anyway, if you are a Dr, your input would be appreciated!


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

micmet0 said:


> Can not having sex for a year and minimally for 3 years before that lower a mans testosterone level??
> 
> Thank you!!


Not if you masturbate regularly.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

bellamaxjoy said:


> my husbands Dr said this is all rubbish to sell pharmicuticals? I really wanted my husband tested as he has been having problems. Even taking Cealis, he is not as hard as he used to be. He says Viagra doesnt help him, and turned everything blue! ( I cant even imagine!)
> Anyway, if you are a Dr, your input would be appreciated!


The blue visual side effect kinda freaked me out the first time I tried one. Didn't like that at all! If I hadn't have read the label first, I would have been running to the emergency room instead of the bedroom!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bellamaxjoy (Oct 27, 2011)

but it worked for you? My husband said it doesnt? And the Cealis works, it gives him the ability to do it again the next day too, but he is just not as hard as before, is this common??


----------

